# Backpack for Commuting



## texsun (Jan 7, 2002)

All

I remember seeing a backpack mentioned in Bicycling magazine...that they recommended. I can't remember the name of the company that sold it, but do know it was on the top of left page with a picture. Don't know if it was an Editor's Choice or highlighted as part of gear reviews.

Anyone remember the name of the company? I'd like to support a small manufacturer that has a high quality product. I'll mostly be using this for commuting, but will also use for every day errarnds.

Recommendations welcome.

Thanks for the help.

Tex


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

allow me to sum up the answers you're about to get. 

Hipster 1: "Why would you want a backpack? Messenger bags are like a kajillion times better, and they look coool"

Hipster 2: "Nuh-uh, backpacks are cooler"

Old Guy: "You are both wrong, panniers are the only proper solution to this quandry"

Essoteric guy: "I use the (obscure name pack). It's perfect. In fact, I ride faster with it on. sorry to say they stopped making it in 1987, so you can't have one. Hope this helps!

Hipster 1: "I like my $200 custom messenger bag from messengerwerks. It's got a holster for my radio and my delivery pad. What? no, I'm not actually a messenger, but it looks great at the monthly CM"

Cheapster: "I use a (rhymes with hash-car) pack. it cost .17 cents. it's great annd it does everything I need.

Hipster 1: "nerd alert!"

Hipster 2: "pwn3d!!!!!"

Old guy: "my panniers are made out of canvas and self satisfaction"

And on, and on.

Honestly, any pack will work. Spend $10 bucks, spend $250 bucks, just find one that fits.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

texsun said:


> All
> 
> I remember seeing a backpack mentioned in Bicycling magazine...that they recommended. I can't remember the name of the company that sold it, but do know it was on the top of left page with a picture. Don't know if it was an Editor's Choice or highlighted as part of gear reviews.
> 
> ...


it was probably the pearl izumi velocipak. pedros and chrome make a backpack too.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

Carradice Longflap Saddle bag on an SQR seatpost mount - not a backpack - better than a backpack


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

They are hot and don't allow for good airflow. That being said, I am currently commuting with a large camelback until my new frame arrives from Gunnar. When I commuted on the Soma, I used a rack and bag to carry my stuff. I still had a small camelback for water only since the only useable bottle cage was used for the headlight battery. My current commuter is a full suspension MTB with only one bottle cage so I still need a source of fluids. The large camelback is needed to carry my other stuff that I would normally carry in the rack bag. When I get the Gunnar built up, it will have a rack and bag. I like the camelback products, they have a nice springy mesh that keeps the pack from vacuum forming on your back with you sweat. I wouldn't give you any crap for wearing one, I would just be happy to see another commuter.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

bigbill said:


> They are hot and don't allow for good airflow. That being said, I am currently commuting with a large camelback until my new frame arrives from Gunnar. When I commuted on the Soma, I used a rack and bag to carry my stuff. I still had a small camelback for water only since the only useable bottle cage was used for the headlight battery. My current commuter is a full suspension MTB with only one bottle cage so I still need a source of fluids. The large camelback is needed to carry my other stuff that I would normally carry in the rack bag. When I get the Gunnar built up, it will have a rack and bag. I like the camelback products, they have a nice springy mesh that keeps the pack from vacuum forming on your back with you sweat. I wouldn't give you any crap for wearing one, I would just be happy to see another commuter.


vaude makes, or at least used to make when I was a shop monkey, a backpack with a hollow air channel between you and the pack to provide greater air flow.


----------



## Bolo_Grubb (May 28, 2006)

Milk crate!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2004)

I believe, if I recall the magazine, it was a Deuter pack. I use an older version of THIS pack. I like it, the mesh back keeps the pack completely off of my back.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Try Campmor*



texsun said:


> All
> 
> I remember seeing a backpack mentioned in Bicycling magazine...that they recommended. I can't remember the name of the company that sold it, but do know it was on the top of left page with a picture. Don't know if it was an Editor's Choice or highlighted as part of gear reviews.
> 
> ...


Just a note: If it is a bike specific pack the price will be triple what it should be for a similar product. That being said, packs are hot. I currently use a Jansport Equinox 33. Why? It met my needs. Has a waist strap, a chest strap, and curved padded straps. Not heavy, 3 compartments and stays put. Carries the most gear.

I have used a generic messenger type bag and I find myself positioning the bag to a comfortable position alot. I use it when it is pretty warm out.

I also have a trunk bag attached to a rack. Comfort not a factor, space limitations are.

www.campmor.com


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

Both Deuter and Vaude make backpacks that are well designed for cycling--good shape and the body of the pack is isolated from your back by a mesh panel (it's not air conditioning, but it really is less hot than a standard pack, and it also means that odd shaped objects in your bag are never poking you in the back while you ride). I'm currently using a Deuter Futura 28 AC, and liking it. I've also got a slightly smaller Vaude Sienna 20, which is a real nice bag, sitting around.

For heavy loads and long rides, nobody wants a backpack while cycling. But for a 30-60 minute commute, with maybe a change of clothes and some papers, a backpack is just fine. Try a few on--they're not all equally suitable, IMO.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

texsun said:


> All
> 
> I remember seeing a backpack mentioned in Bicycling magazine...that they recommended. I can't remember the name of the company that sold it, but do know it was on the top of left page with a picture. Don't know if it was an Editor's Choice or highlighted as part of gear reviews.
> 
> ...


I've been using the Deuter Furtura 28 (http://www.deuterusa.com/futura28.html) for nearly 2 years now, and love it. Beats those clammy, constantly-adjusting messanger bags I used to use. Comes with an integrated rain cover and a suspension system that keeps air flowing under the pack.


----------



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

I use any old backpack if I need to on cold night rides. I have a hollowed out camelbak type bag for short jaunts and if I carry a headlight on my helmet.

One of the guys on this board was kind enough to recommend a very fairly priced combo that is easily removable. 

I use some door/window trim to make it fit as it didn't come with shims (Topeak websit says it does).

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...oretype=&estoreid=&pagename=Show All Products

take it off for faster rides, the securing method is the best out there (fast & completely solid)

takes 10 seconds to put on, 3 to remove


----------



## shakawarspite (May 20, 2006)

Any of them carry laptops comfortably / safely?


----------



## SSChameleon (Jun 29, 2005)

I use a Gregory Fury. I used it a few years back when I was backpacking in Europe. I have the smaller size so it's not too cumbersome on the bike, and a laptop fits nicely in it. I think it is designed more for campers or rock climbers, but it's very comfortable and has lots of space. It does make my back a little bit sweaty, but since moved back to Colorado I like the added warmth in the cooler months.

Timbukto makes a laptop specific backpack for commutters. They are more water resistant than the one I have. I have avoided the rain so far, but I keep a bag to wrap my computer in if I think it's going to get wet.


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

shakawarspite said:


> Any of them carry laptops comfortably / safely?


A laptop should be fine if you pack it right and don't drop the thing. The nice thing about a pack with some sort of suspension (like the mesh sheet in vaude or deuter) is that you won't have a transformer sticking you in the back if things shift around a little; but really, this can likely be avoided in any case. Some smaller bags can be a tight fit with some laptops. If in doubt, bring your computer down to rei, stick it in a bag and see how much space is left over. I don't actually schlep a computer back and forth to work each day, but I have lugged either of a couple of machines now or then. With the deuter 28, an hp with a 17 inch screen fits fine, but it doesn't leave tons of room for clothes and extra gear.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

<a href="http://www.chromebags.com/">Chrome</a href> makes back packs for bikes.

That being said (You all knew this was coming), I like my new Timbuk2 Pro Series messenger bag. Plenty of room for food, clothes, and all my tools. Am I a messenger, no, but I like something that I can use with all of my bikes rain or shine, day or night.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

If you ever get tired of carrying a bag on your back during your commute, look into the Arkel Overdesign Bug. It's a pannier that converts into a backpack for when you get off the bike. I used to use this and found it to be much more comfortable than carrying a lot of stuff on my back during my commute.


----------



## Bertleman (Jan 6, 2005)

I use the Vaude Sienna 40 It is great, keeps my back cool and has a bladder holder. I might know of a used one for sale. If you are interested I'll post an ad in the classified section.


----------



## fmbp (Apr 23, 2003)

here are a couple of threads discussing similar topics. I've posted in both about my Chrome Backbone bag. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=49237&highlight=chrome
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=61555&highlight=chrome

hopefully this is helpful. 

fmbp


----------



## WingNut (Oct 12, 2005)

*Back pack too hot*

I've been commuting for many years, used to use a back pack but 5 yrs ago bought a VERY large expandable bum bag (called ''fanny pack' in the US, but ''fanny'' has a different meaning in the antipodes). This has been the best thing, on Mondays i take a weeks supply of clothin so take both bumbag and backpack - much sweatier and less comfortable than bumbag alone. I would avoid a backpack if poss.
My 2c worth.


----------

